# Buffer Overflow in Firefox 3.5.1



## Newsfeed (19 Juli 2009)

Ein Fehler bei der Verarbeitung von überlangen Unicode-Strings macht den aktuellen Firefox anfällig für Abstürze und die Ausführung von beliebigem Code.

Weiterlesen...


----------

